
Practical Magic in a Suffolk Village - pepys
https://recipes.hypotheses.org/9190
======
occultist_throw
If anybody would be interested in the esoteric side (and not just the physical
doings), I'd be happy to oblige... well, as long as the rate-limiter is turned
down.

(as an aside.. it's strange to start seeing quite an upturn on mystical and
esoteric articles in such a short period. It usually happens a lot slower
normally.)

~~~
Kroniker
Do you have any evidence to suggest the phenomenon of consciousness is (or is
not) isolated to the brain? (Existence of human spirits, natural spirits, that
sort)

Particularly with the Chaos mages, there is an indication of an extra
fundamental force to reality- much like electricity would have seemed in the
1600s. Do you think this is the case? Or do you think there is some other
interaction between the mind and the 4 normal fundamental forces?

What theories do you have with regard to the prime mechanism of action in
magic?

~~~
occultist_throw
> Do you have any evidence to suggest the phenomenon of consciousness is (or
> is not) isolated to the brain? (Existence of human spirits, natural spirits,
> that sort)

You're not going to get material evidence. Anyone who can is _probably_
looking for money or other goods. They're usually a good sign to stay away
from.

The proof I talk of, is personal. I look at it more like one would look at a
Zero Knowledge proof: there's no such thing as 100% confidence, but
(2^64-1)/(2^64) is pretty damn close to 100%. Same idea.

> Particularly with the Chaos mages, there is an indication of an extra
> fundamental force to reality- much like electricity would have seemed in the
> 1600s. Do you think this is the case? Or do you think there is some other
> interaction between the mind and the 4 normal fundamental forces?

I would accept this to be fact if we can find proof of this new force. But as
for now, I'm operating under the fact that we know of 4 fundamental forces.
I'm assuming that most magic and auras are actually specifically under EM, and
not Weak/Strong/Gravity.

Although, some divinations I've done does seem to indicate that there might be
another force, but not as a "force".. But more of interdimensional
interference. If one accepts the Multiple Worlds Interpretation, there are a
near-infinite amount of dimensions nearby. If they could interfere with each
other, we could see effects percolate from seemingly nothing. My divinations
also indicate that a likely area where we will first see this effect is with
the EM_Drive. If this is shown to be proven correct, this is the first case of
a reactionless drive--- The key here is a new phenomenon to investigate.
Possibly leading to a new force.

> What theories do you have with regard to the prime mechanism of action in
> magic?

Hard to say. I'm doing the equivalent of firing bowling balls into a kilogram
of solid gold, and trying to interpret its atomic structure...

------
orf
What was foolish about the purchase? Just the fact that repairs had to be
done? It looks like a nice, quaint house.

~~~
david-given
Listed buildings are money pits. It's not just that you've bought a house
that's older than most countries, and is therefore wearing out in _so many
ways_ , it's that you have to do the repairs using original techniques and
materials whereever possible, and they _will_ check up --- you need to get
consent for modifications, in advance, backed up by big penalties, including
massive fines and imprisonment.

You're limited on modifications, too. So even something as simple as
installing double glazing can be fraught.

Owning a listed building is really reserved for people with huge amounts of
money whose idea of a good time is filling out government forms.

[http://www.lewes.gov.uk/Files/plan_listed_buildings_owners_g...](http://www.lewes.gov.uk/Files/plan_listed_buildings_owners_guide.pdf)

~~~
pmiller2
Thanks for this post. Being American, I didn't even realize that "listed
building" meant "historical building." I thought it referred to the building
being listed for sale.

~~~
logfromblammo
We'd likely call it a "registered building"\--referring to a registry of
historical buildings--as "listing" a building is putting it up for sale and
advertising on the MLS, the Multiple Listing Service.

------
willvarfar
Under the floorboards in my house I found a clog.

------
perseusprime11
Lemons in India are considered to ward off evil.

[http://madh-mama.blogspot.com/2013/10/common-superstitions-i...](http://madh-
mama.blogspot.com/2013/10/common-superstitions-in-south-india.html)

------
IshKebab
The real question is why you would move to Suffolk!

~~~
timthorn
I moved here over a decade ago, and it's fantastic. So much cheaper than
Cambridge yet perfectly commutable, and great countryside to boot.

But yes, we tell everyone that it's really bad so we keep it to ourselves.

------
sillypog
Now I'm imagining the children of the 16th century living in fear of... the
Puckle!

